# coffee tamper advise please



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

could anyone tell me if either of these are worth getting, or should I avoid them?

http://store.kitchenscookshop.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=desc&order=price&q=coffee+tamp

many thanks


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

No diameter information provided.


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

for the le'express double side steel one its got this on amazon about it.

12 month manufacturers guarantee

Short handle coffee tamper by KitchenCraft«

Designed to fit baskets larger than 1¥" (4.50cm) wide.

Approx tamper end diameter: 1¥" (4.50cm) height 2¥" (7cm)

Dishwasher safe

and the cuisipro on amazon

t Features

Short handle coffee tamper by Cuisipro® . An essential accessory for coffee connoisseurs.

Exceptional quality made to last. Ergonomic contoured handle designed to reduce wrist strain.

Heavy weighted end presses coffee down gently. Ensures even displacement of coffee grinds.

Designed to fit baskets larger than 1¾" (4.50cm) wide. High Grade 18/10 Gauge Stainless Steel. 25 year manufacturers warranty.

Approx tamper length : 2¾" (7cm) / Approx tamper end diameter : 1¾" (4.50cm) / Approx tamper weight : 246g (8.677 oz)

Ensures even displacement of coffee grinds

Weighted end presses down gently

Stainless steel end;Polycarbonate handle

Stands 2-1/2 inches high

Safe to use in dishwasher


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

My tamper is 57mm diameter and fits in a basket that is 58.5mm diameter


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a gaggia pure, not sure of the top of my head what size the baskets are


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well for a 58mm tamper you can't go wrong with the Madebyknock simple tamper. Handmade in the UK and only £18 from:

http://www.madebyknock.com/simple-tamper.html

I love mine its a nice weight and fits well in my hand.

Charlie


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

fuller880 said:


> I have a gaggia pure, not sure of the top of my head what size the baskets are


Gaggia Pure has a 58mm basket (internal diameter).

Made by Knock and Motta both make good tampers at a reasonable price.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

They look a bit showy (is that a word?) to me. I'd stick to something that looks a bit more traditional.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another recommendation for Madebyknock. I own 2 of Peter's tampers and am very happy with both.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Beemer said:


> My tamper is 57mm diameter and fits in a basket that is 58.5mm diameter


It would do it's smaller.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> It would do it's smaller.


Yes, but it creates a circular wall of untamped grains. At present I "walk around" the basket with the tamper to eliminate the wall.


----------



## edpirie (Jun 29, 2012)

Another recommendation for "simple tamper" by Knock, can't fault it, will last forever and made in Britain!


----------

